# Some top teams to watch this season



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

Kansas has a great starting lineup and i think they will win the championship with Miles/Hinrich/Langford/Simien/Collison. Florida became an instant contender with Drejer accepting their offer. A starting Lineup of Nelson/White/Drejer/Lee/Bonner and Roberson off the bench looks very strong. Duke had a great recruiting class and i think they could be a surprise contender. I am not to high on Okalahoma even though they got some good recruits (Bookout and Alexander). Texas looks good with Ford, Ivey and Boddicker returning. UCLA looks good also with Bozeman, Kapono, Cummings, and recruit Evan Burns. The team that i feel is second in the nation (Kansas being first) is Arizona. They have a stacked team with Gardner/Stoudamire/Walton/Lattimore/Frye and Hassan Adams and Will Bynum coming off the bench. Also watch out for UNC with all of their great young players Ray Felton(my pick for Frosh of the year) Rashad Mccants, Sean May, and Jawad Williams. just sum of my opinions, tell me wut u think.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>iverson3</b>!
> Kansas has a great starting lineup and i think they will win the championship with Miles/Hinrich/Langford/Simien/Collison. Florida became an instant contender with Drejer accepting their offer. A starting Lineup of Nelson/White/Drejer/Lee/Bonner and Roberson off the bench looks very strong. Duke had a great recruiting class and i think they could be a surprise contender. I am not to high on Okalahoma even though they got some good recruits (Bookout and Alexander). Texas looks good with Ford, Ivey and Boddicker returning. UCLA looks good also with Bozeman, Kapono, Cummings, and recruit Evan Burns. The team that i feel is second in the nation (Kansas being first) is Arizona. They have a stacked team with Gardner/Stoudamire/Walton/Lattimore/Frye and Hassan Adams and Will Bynum coming off the bench. Also watch out for UNC with all of their great young players Ray Felton(my pick for Frosh of the year) Rashad Mccants, Sean May, and Jawad Williams. just sum of my opinions, tell me wut u think.


I think KU has a great chance, but KU needs to worry about their front line. We have only two proven players. really only one in Collison. Simen will be a force. Graves and Niang has to perform right away. On the guards aspect, KU is DEEP. You hve hinirch, Miles and Langford as starters Then you have Hawkins, Lee, and Nash as the backups. And then we have 3 walkons. Vinson who is a JUCO tanser. Robbie graves (Jeff Graves bro) who transferred from UMKC basketball program, and there is another, I just can not remember his name. So we are fairly deep at the guard, and since we run the 3 gurad offense. KU should be a good team, but As the team to win it all, I am not too sure. It all depends on Grave adn Niang to pick up the slack.


----------



## GoHeels244 (Jul 15, 2002)

Arizona is loaded with talent (along with experiance). Luke Walton and Gardner will be the key to this season. 

North Carolina has a great recruiting class coming in. Jawad Williams, Melvin Scott, and Jackie Manual wil play a huge part the upcoming season. UNC could make a lot of noise down in the ACC.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OU. Do a search, I've said the same thing about them over, and over, too busy to say it again now


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> OU. Do a search, I've said the same thing about them over, and over, too busy to say it again now


Oklahoma, Texas, and Kansas. Man three possible Top 5 teams. I just can not wait until basketball season. Acutally KU plays at Oklahoma and home for Texas.


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

My vote is for Arizona. They bring their entire team back and add a top 5 recruiting class. Walton and Gardner are terrific players and will provide great leadership along with some points, boards and assists. Rick Anderson is also really underrated. At 6'9" he can drain the three and he is pretty savy around the basket. He hasn't gotten the pub that Walton and Gardner have but I think he is actually the best pro prospect of the three. Dennis Latimore should be much improved as well giving them more depth behind Fox and Frye. He was actually the most herald recruit of last years class. Right now I don't see a better team out there (sorry Kansas your inside depth is hurt by losing Gooden and Boshee will be a tough loss if Aaron Miles continues to struggle with his shot).


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think Arizona has what it takes to win it all.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm watchin' my school, OU, lookin' for them to win the title in football AND basketball. 

They only lost McGhee and Selvy, with everybody else ready to step up. If Jabhari Brown impoves at all and learns not to fall, he's gonna be a monster. Add Bookout and Alexander as newcomers, along with that kid that transferred from Georgia, and big things are gonna happen.


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

i think lebron had the best high school career by FAR


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Im looking at OU man, good talent there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how old is this thread and what in the world does lebron have to do with it?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TM said:


> how old is this thread and what in the world does lebron have to do with it?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm thinking SU will be a top team this season. That Carmelo kid should be pretty solid.

Warrick is going to breakout.
GMac will be one of the most surprising freshmen in the country, and will put Scranton on the map.

Duany will be a solid mature leader for the team.
Edelin will really mature into a good PG by the end of the season, then I foresee drug issues for him in the future.

Pace will be a good player when Boeheim ever lets him play.

Forth will still suck.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga has this really good Freshman who no one knows about, His name is Adam Morrison, I think he is going to really burst onto the scene in his junior year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Gonzaga has this really good Freshman who no one knows about, His name is Adam Morrison, I think he is going to really burst onto the scene in his junior year.


Sorry, but we are in the summer of 2002 not the summer of 2003.


----------

